# How to control DWC bucket temp.



## cain1 (Aug 12, 2009)

You could try putting the smaller bin inside a larger bin. Then if its possible for you to do so you could connect a cold water supply to the larger bucket (in at the bottom and out at the top via some 13mm hose and connectors and just run the cold water to drain). The supply of the cold water can be adjusted up and down to keep your growing nutes at a constant temp inside the smaller bucket.

  Regards cain1.


----------



## jmansweed (Aug 12, 2009)

HI cain1,
I use a method along the same lines with my Ez-clone reservoir. The pump tends to get my water temp 5 or 10 degrees too high sometimes. I use a second reservoir located on the cool concrete. I installed an over-flow drain in my Ez-clone at the maximum desired water height. Twice a day I pump the cooler reservoir water into the clone box. It fills untill draining to the overflow back into the reservoir. I also pump air into my reservoir water. This simple process was cheap to build and works like a charm at mantaining a more desired hydro water temp.


----------



## JBonez (Aug 12, 2009)

ebb&flow.


----------



## kasgrow (Aug 12, 2009)

You can put your air pump in a colder area. I keep my air pump in an air conditioned room. A refrigerator would work also, as long as it has enough air coming in. A few ice cubes can be added during the hottest part of the day. You could run some coils of air hose run through your freezer. You could attached your air hose to some copper coils in the freezer or just run them inside the coils to cool the air.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Aug 12, 2009)

i got tired of messing with everything and just got an aquarium chiller. This probably wouldn't work for most but I've got all 5 buckets on a recirculating system w/ a main controller bucket so it works amazingly well for me.


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 14, 2009)

i just throw a freezer pack in there. pull it out later in the day. the intake and exhaust system working together, pulls could air from the bottom to the exhaust up top, thus pulling cool air around the buckets and removing the heat from around them.


----------

